# My Iver!



## masini (Jun 9, 2013)

First Post, kinda!

I was lucky enough to win this Iver. Seller had a pickup only, and it seems I was the only one crazy enough to spend an entire Saturday to drive down to Baltimore to get it. $250.

This is my first 'merican vintage (I'm mostly into prewar Italians) so forgive me if I offend some sensibilities with it. It sat with some townie bars that had LOTS of chrome on them - More chrome than the rest of the rust - making me think they're added on? The SN is 352125, which I put sometime around 1919 (thanks to lurking around here)...? It's barely legible but I think I have it right. There were IJ fenders and stand. Finally, it had a Type-D rear hub, which also makes me think the wheels are not original when you compare it to a 1919.

All that said, I decided to turn this into more of a path racer. Here's where sensibilities come into play. The rims (silver-painted Lobdells) were trashed, with lots of broken spokes. The seams are coming undone as well. The rear hub is too new, if my timeline is correct. SO - I bought a pair of Lobdells and intend to build them up with a Type A, B or C or maybe a Corbin or Musselman? I also put on an old set of Major Taylors - I know, that would've been for more of a track racer, right? BUT - I've become a bit obsessed with IJ's and intend to ride the snot out of it once done so being a good rider is more important than being 100% correct. 

I also added a Mesinger saddle - a bit too new as well. One question about that, as this is also my first bike with this style of seatpost - is it accepted to mount as I have it, or do I need the clamp in the other position?

I'd love to get some of your thoughts on this bike. Love this board!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 9, 2013)

I like where your headed with I,t the fenders and stem and possibly the seat and bars were not correct anyway.  I had this one on my watching page and couldn't believe how little it sold for.  You cold sell the parts you removed and just about break even, Id be interested in some of those glass reflectors and I know of a couple people who collect those Ma license plates....


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think it looks cool as it sits - love the green and black combination - nice find!


----------



## tailhole (Jun 9, 2013)

*Nice Score!*

What a wonderful bike at an unbelievable price.  Love it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 9, 2013)

The coaster brake that you have is WW2 era. Considering the way that you are trying to build the bike and use it, why not use a New Departure track hub? A model A or a Morrow would be correct for the bike. I'm not sure when they stopped making Corbins.


----------



## masini (Jun 9, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> The coaster brake that you have is WW2 era. Considering the way that you are trying to build the bike and use it, why not use a New Departure track hub? A model A or a Morrow would be correct for the bike. I'm not sure when they stopped making Corbins.




Alas, when I want to use it I'm talking about LONG rides with plenty of gravel. My fixed gear skills aren't so hot.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice IJ makeover. I really like the handlebar stem. All you need now is a pair of Torrington Star rat trap pedals.





The Atherton coaster brake hubs were made until 1919.
They are very good coaster brakes.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2013)

Great bike!!!


----------



## masini (Jun 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Great bike!!!




Thanks! Couple of things: I'd love some recommendations for how to finish those bars off... wooden or old rubber? Also, I may be posting the take-off items from the original photo to help fund this thing!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 10, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The Atherton coaster brake hubs were made until 1919.
> They are very good coaster brakes.



Hi Giovanni,
Why do you say the Atherton is a very good brake? Have you ever ridden on one? If so how far? Have you done any long descents?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 10, 2013)

masini said:


> Thanks! Couple of things: I'd love some recommendations for how to finish those bars off... wooden or old rubber? Also, I may be posting the take-off items from the original photo to help fund this thing!




You'd be ok doing either wood, rubber, celluloid, leather, etc. You could also just wrap the drops with cloth bar tape for a less expensive option.

If you decide to part this bike out, I call dibs on the original paint. My frame was this color scheme...was.

Very nice IJ! I think you've made it quite nice. If you ever have a lapse in sanity, I'll trade you a super long Iver stem for that Major Taylor stem!

I don't know that the fenders were incorrect. At some point, They went with a rain gutter style from the flat fender style.

As far as any changes, maybe older hubs when you lace up your new rims. Iver made their own front hub so look for one of those. Probably easier to place a WTB ad here. A different saddle would be good too. I'd plop a modern brooks b17 on there instead of the Messinger just for comforts sake. Rip the tag off and dirty it up if you want to.

Having ridden a number of different leather suspension saddles recently I feel there is no reason for any other saddles to be made at this point.

Please post future photos in the Iver Johnson Solid and Stolid thread so we can find this nice bike easily in the future.
(link in my sig line below)

Great find and at a nice price!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 10, 2013)

masini said:


> Alas, when I want to use it I'm talking about LONG rides with plenty of gravel. My fixed gear skills aren't so hot.




Parliamo della eroica?

I would recommend a Morrow coaster brake. They are by far the best coaster brakes. For your intended use, it would be best to start out with a NOS hub whichever type hub you go with. Morrows can be found NOS and replacement parts are available. I would avoid hubs that are hard to find replacement parts for. On the other hand, an old Sturmey Archer drum brake in the front would help make up for your fixed gear skills.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 10, 2013)

Morrow would be a good choice! Finding a 1919 Morrow might be difficult, but if you can source a Nickeled Hub shell and brake arm no one will fault you.

If you don't get a New Old stock piece, at least make sure the brake "shoe" is new or has good lateral grooving in it. I had to take three of mine apart to find a good one when I was throwing a rider hub together. Someone has them on ePay for $20 NOS right now.

Interestingly in 1915 IJ did an all Black bike that had black hubs, spokes, etc. I guess everything that was Nickel plated would have been black. I've never seen one in real life, but the description is in the catalog.

How far is a long ride for you?


----------



## masini (Jun 10, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Parliamo della eroica?




Io parlo sempre dell'eroica! In fatti, mi alleno sulla sterrata di New York e Connecticut per fare bene l'Eroica!

Yes - if you check my blog, you'll see that I do the long course at l'Eroica each year on an ever-older bike! This year, it's a 1920's Touring (Bianchi sub-brand). If anyone's interested, I've got lots of tips from there!


----------



## masini (Jun 10, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> How far is a long ride for you?




A long ride for me is the 209km Eroica route. From July through departure for l'Eroica in October, I basically give up on the crits and ride exclusively old bikes on gravel, as long as I can. I've done the 209 on some pretty handicapped bikes (like 3 gears that you backpedal to change) in 14, 15 and 14.5 hours. Sure... there is some wine to be drunk along the way!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 11, 2013)

masini said:


> Io parlo sempre dell'eroica! In fatti, mi alleno sulla sterrata di New York e Connecticut per fare bene l'Eroica!
> 
> Yes - if you check my blog, you'll see that I do the long course at l'Eroica each year on an ever-older bike! This year, it's a 1920's Touring (Bianchi sub-brand). If anyone's interested, I've got lots of tips from there!



Voglio andare, quest'anno  penso che non posso, forse nel prossimo.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2013)

^I don't know what ya'all talking about!^ Thats a beautiful Iver! The Stem is amazing! Try and keep the original paint, it looks nice! Post up and ride on!


----------

